# Welcome to Dubai



## mixwrs (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to Dubai

1. Beware of <snip> they take your rent deposit and never return it back when you leave, they push you like six month before they do.

2. If you rent in the marina area, be carefull the Marina Diamond Buildings are poorly managed and you will face plumbing, electriacal and cockroach problems - their furnished apartments are the worst in Dubai and UAE


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

mixwrs said:


> Welcome to Dubai
> 
> 1. Beware of <snip> they take your rent deposit and never return it back when you leave, they push you like six month before they do.
> 
> 2. If you rent in the marina area, be carefull the Marina Diamond Buildings are poorly managed and you will face plumbing, electriacal and cockroach problems - their furnished apartments are the worst in Dubai and UAE


Thanks for the tips !!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mixwrs said:


> Welcome to Dubai
> 
> 1. Beware of <snip> they take your rent deposit and never return it back when you leave, they push you like six month before they do.
> 
> 2. If you rent in the marina area, be carefull the Marina Diamond Buildings are poorly managed and you will face plumbing, electriacal and cockroach problems - their furnished apartments are the worst in Dubai and UAE


Name and shame should be allowed if truthful!
Thanks for the tip


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

take it easy man and don't be angry you didn't see any thing yet

be careful from you shadow here


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Name and shame should be allowed if truthful!
> Thanks for the tip


There are potential legal ramifications. Defamation is a serious issue here.

:mod:
-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

buddyab said:


> take it easy man and don't be angry you didn't see any thing yet
> 
> be careful from you shadow here


if the shoe was on the other foot I bet your attitude would be diffrent.

"be careful from you shadow here" 
Are you trying to threaten him or tell him you might work for this company? Or maybe someone here on the forum might work there? I just can't figure out what you mean.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are potential legal ramifications. Defamation is a serious issue here.
> 
> :mod:
> -



Isn't it everywhere? Even if truthful and accurate?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Isn't it everywhere? Even if truthful and accurate?



So what's the issue with not naming & shaming here then?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> So what's the issue with not naming & shaming here then?
> 
> -


Ok confused now! I am all for naming and shaming if accurate. It helps get rid of scroundrels


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Ok confused now! I am all for naming and shaming if accurate. It helps get rid of scroundrels



And who decides if it is accurate?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And who decides if it is accurate?
> 
> -


Facts would speak for themselves surely, but it it is that complicated then get lawyers and courts involved and they can decide.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Facts would speak for themselves surely, but it it is that complicated then get lawyers and courts involved and they can decide.



The facts according to whom? If someone joins a forum such as this and all they do is post negative comments about a particular organisation no one here can judge whether they are likely to be fair or part of a grudge or vendetta. There are also frequently two sides to every issue.

For these reasons alone, let alone the potential legal problems, such 'claims' are not permitted on this board.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> The facts according to whom? If someone joins a forum such as this and all they do is post negative comments about a particular organisation no one here can judge whether they are likely to be fair or part of a grudge or vendetta. There are also frequently two sides to every issue.
> 
> For these reasons alone, let alone the potential legal problems, such 'claims' are not permitted on this board.
> 
> -


Very true...see that is why you are a Moderator and us minnions just make errors! :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Very true...see that is why you are a Moderator and us minnions just make errors! :clap2:


You're learning 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You're learning
> 
> -


With your assistance Obi Wan :eyebrows:


----------

